# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  نصائح .. لمن يطيل النظر إلى شاشات الحاسب الآلي

## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

نصائح .. لمن يطيل النظر إلى شاشات الحاسب الآلي 

أخوتي في الله .. كثير منَّا أصبح يقضي ما يقرب من نصف يومه أو يزيد أمام شاشات الحاسب الآلي (ما بين عمل ودراسة وقراءة وكتابة وتصفح ومحادثة ومراسلة ومشاهدة محاضرات أو .....) 
وهذا لا شك فيه من الضرر ما فيه .. أسأل الله العفو والعافية لي ولجميع الأخوة الأحباب.

فوقع بين يدي بعض النصائح للمُكْثِرِي من استخدام الحاسب الآلي فرأيت أن أعرضها على إخوتي لعل أحدنا ينتفع بما فيها.


إذا كنت ممن يجلسون أمام شاشة الكمبيوتر لساعات طويلة
فإنك قد تشتكي من إجهاد العين أو جفافها وهو ما قد يجعلك تعاني من أحد هذه الأعراض :
1- ألم وتعب في العين مع حَكَّة و جفاف. 
2- غشاوة أو ضبابية في الرؤية. 
3- ضعف النظر للأشياء البعيدة بعد تركيز طويل في شاشة الكمبيوتر. 
4- صداع أو ألم في عضلات الرقبة. 
5- صعوبة في التركيز عند تنقل النظر بين الكمبيوتر والأوراق أو المستندات المطبوعة. 
6- زيادة التحسس (الحساسية) من الضوء. 


لذلك عليك أن تتبع ما يلي : 
1- اعط عينيك وقتا للراحة وانظر بعيداً عن شاشة الكمبيوتر لمدة عشر ثوان في كل عشر دقائق. 
2- جفاف العين ينتج عن التحديق لفترة طويلة دون تغميض فبعض الناس لا يغمض عينيه إلا مرة كل دقيقة بينما الطبيعي أن يكون مرة كل خمس ثوان ، فالتغميض يعمل على ترطيب العين ومنع الجفاف. 
3- موضع الشاشة مهم لمنع إجهاد العين , فيجب إبعاد الشاشة عن العين مسافة 60 - 80 سم ، وإذا كانت أحرف الكتابة تبدو صغيرة من ذلك البعد فتستطيع تغيير حجم الحرف كما تشاء. 
4- اجعل أعلى الشاشة في مستوى عينيك من حيث الإرتفاع لأن وضعها عاليا يجهد عضلات الرقبة. 
5- الأتربة والغبار على الشاشة يقلل من وضوح الرؤية ويشتت النظر ، فحافظ على شاشة الكمبيوتر نظيفة. 
6- راجع الطبيب عندما تطول الشكوى من الإجهاد أو من ضعف النظر أو ازدواجية الرؤية

* منقول

----------


## أبو يحيى الأركاني

شكرا على النصائح يا أبا محمد فكلنا بحاجة إلى مثل هذه .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## سيدة ريفية

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو المنذر المنياوي

جزاكم الله خيرا 
وقد راجعت أحد الأطباء فنصحنى باستعمال قطرة (أرتيلاك) قطرة واحدة كل ساعتين فهي مستحضر بديل للدموع عالي اللزوجة ، وهي لعلاج الأمراض الناتجة عن جفاف القرنية والملتحمة .

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> وقد راجعت أحد الأطباء فنصحنى باستعمال قطرة (أرتيلاك) قطرة واحدة كل ساعتين فهي مستحضر بديل للدموع عالي اللزوجة ، وهي لعلاج الأمراض الناتجة عن جفاف القرنية والملتحمة .


بارك الله فيكم
نصيحة قيمة جداً ...جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> وقد راجعت أحد الأطباء فنصحنى باستعمال قطرة (أرتيلاك) قطرة واحدة كل ساعتين فهي مستحضر بديل للدموع عالي اللزوجة ، وهي لعلاج الأمراض الناتجة عن جفاف القرنية والملتحمة .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ما هذه القطرة؟ هل بإمكان أحد الإخوة إسعافنا ولو برابط في بيان هذه القطرة وصورتها أوالكلام عليها.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> ما هذه القطرة؟ هل بإمكان أحد الإخوة إسعافنا ولو برابط في بيان هذه القطرة وصورتها أوالكلام عليها.


تفضل أخى الكريم
http://iris-healthcare.co.uk/artelac.aspx

وهذا رابط بالعربية
http://www.egyptiantalks.org/invb/in...showtopic=4018

----------


## عدنان البخاري

جزاك الله خيرًا، وبارك فيك..

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طريقة عملية : ضع كفيك على عينيك المفتحتين حتى تحجب الضوء عنهما وتبصر الظلام .. جرِّبها الآن لمدة دقيقة وستشعر بالرَّاحة والشكر موصول للحبيب أبا محمَّد*

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> طريقة عملية : ضع كفيك على عينيك المفتحتين حتى تحجب الضوء عنهما وتبصر الظلام .. جرِّبها الآن لمدة دقيقة وستشعر بالرَّاحة والشكر موصول للحبيب أبا محمَّد*


فعلاً مفيدة جداً
جزاكم الله خيراً أخى الحبيب .

----------


## أم البشرى

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل علي هذه النصائح القيمة

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

للرفع...وباارك الله في الجميع

----------


## ابن محمود القريشي

أسعدك الله يا أبا محمد ,, لقد وقعت على الجرح ...
كنت أفكر اليوم أن أذهب إلى الطبيب ..
فمن بعد قراءتي لكتاب " ظاهرة الفكر التربوي " للشيخ ذياب الغامدي ..
وأنا أشعر بألم شديد في عيني ,,,
بارك الله فيك على هذه النصائح الطيبة ...
وأظن أن الشيخ ذياب يدين لي بتكلفة الكشفية لدى الطبيب .. إبتسامة ..

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

أحسنتم

----------


## المستبصر

جزاك الله خيرا ونشكرك على النصيحة الطيبة

----------


## محمداحمد الحقاني الافغاني

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## راشد بن سالم

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا 
والله نصائح مفيدة جدا ، في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله .

----------


## إسلام الغرباوي أبو إدريس

ألا يوجد شاشة طبية ؟!

----------

